# C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2014)

Angelt jemand von euch mit Carolina- oder mit Texasrigs auf Dorsche vom Kleinboot aus?

Wenn ja, welche Gewichte, welche Köder, welche Erfolge, welche Führung, etc...???


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Na?
Keiner?


----------



## Hybrid (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Moin. Ich glaube, da bist Du ungeduldig - man muss ja tagsüber arbeiten und das Geld für Köder verdienen... Gruß H.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

auch wieder wahr ;-)


----------



## Andal (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Ja... doch... ich habs probiert und zwar bei meinem Debut am Roms. Kein Plan von Nix.

Weil es mir anfangs auch am geeignetem Gerät mangelte, die Sache war sehr überstürzt, habe ich halt einfach das genommen und ausprobiert, was so an Zanderzeug dabei war. Siehe da, es klappt vorzüglich und plötzlich zeigten auch diese komischen langen Gummiwürmer aus USA, dass sie was können. Nur bei den Bullet Weights musste ich etwas improvisieren, weil die aus dem Vorrat mit 7 und 14 gr eindeutig zu leicht waren. Aber ich hatte einige Olivenbleie dabei. Mit Messer und Hammer halbiert hatte ich dann auch BWs in 20 und 30 gr an Bord. Das reicht bei geringer Drift und bis zu 30 m.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

DANKE....
Geht doch nix über eigene Erfahrung von Boardies...


----------



## Andal (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Das schöne nebenbei, das C/T-Rig schlüpft noch durch den Tang, wo Jigs schon längst alles aufsammeln, oder hängengeblieben sind.

Bei nächster Gelegenheit werde ich das auch in XXXL testen. Bis 100 m und mit langen, schlanken Fischfetzen auf Seehechte. Da werde ich dann wohl Wallerbleie halbieren müssen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Ostseedorsche reichen mir mal..
;-)))


----------



## Andal (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Und noch einer für Schwaben:

Die notwendigen Glasperlen gibts in Handarbeitsläden deutlichst günstiger, als beim Tackledealer!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Das ist mal wieder ein guter Tipp!!


----------



## ayron (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*



Andal schrieb:


> Und noch einer für Schwaben:
> 
> Die notwendigen Glasperlen gibts in Handarbeitsläden deutlichst günstiger, als beim Tackledealer!



Leider nicht immer - zumindest in dem Laden wo ich war :/

Preise sollte man vorher schonmal nachschlagen.


----------



## Andal (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*



ayron schrieb:


> Leider nicht immer - zumindest in dem Laden wo ich war :/
> 
> Preise sollte man vorher schonmal nachschlagen.



Ja wenn du die von Swarowski aus dem Regal nimmst.


----------



## ayron (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung warum die alte Dame 3€ oder mehr für acht kleine Perlen haben wollte -.-
Da hab ich mir dann lieber im Angelladen mehr für weniger mitgenommen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Ich bin ja am überlegen, das etwas abzuändern und ein D-Rig (nö, nicht das ausm Karpfenbereich, *D*orsch-Rig) zu bauen....
;-))


----------



## Steinbuttt (30. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Hallo Thomas, ich habe es vor einiger Zeit mal mit 'nem Carolina-Rig auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot aus probiert!
Hatte es getestet, weil ich auch der Meinung war, daß das funktionieren müsste ... und es hat sehr gut! :q #6

Als Köder hatte ich einen Swim Impact von KEITECH verwendet und  schwerere Bullet-Bleie (25-30g) habe ich bei FISHERMANS PARTNER bekommen!

Berichte mal, ob Du damit erfolgreich warst!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Klar werd ich berichten, ich will das aber nicht mit klassischen C-Rig-Ködern probieren, sondern mit einfachen Twistern.

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Dorsche im Zielgebiet oft lieber mal kleine, eher passiv am Grund geführte Köder nehmen als Standardgufis oder kleine Pilker bis 30 oder 40 Gramm.

Da will ich das deswegen mal antesten mit in der Andrift eher langsam herangezogenem Köder statt jiggen/pilken - und ich kann mit leichterer Rute angeln.

Versuch macht kluch....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Das will ich ja eben rauskriegen, ob das wirklich das gleiche Ergebnis bringt oder (meine Vermutung nach bisherigen Erfahrungen) der kleine 5 oder 7 cm Twister da eben doch mehr bringt.

Und den kann ich so eben besser anbieten wie an einem 20 Gramm Jigkopf und besser "ziehen" statt jiggen in der Andrift..

Passive Rute Abdrift ist eh klar, Gufi raushängen, feddich...

Und vor 15, 20 Jahren haben auch viele gemeint, als wir mit Gummifischen anfingen, Pilker und Beifänger fangen doch genauso gut, warum bleibt ihr nicht dabei?

Weil ichs wissen und ausprobieren will (und wenn nix geht, geht wieder Gufi und kleine Pilks, die hab ich natürlich trotzdem dabei ;-)))) ..............


----------



## bgolli (30. September 2014)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das will ich ja eben rauskriegen, ob das wirklich das gleiche Ergebnis bringt oder (meine Vermutung nach bisherigen Erfahrungen) der kleine 5 oder 7 cm Twister da eben doch mehr bringt.  Und den kann ich so eben besser anbieten wie an einem 20 Gramm Jigkopf und besser "ziehen" statt jiggen in der Andrift..  Passive Rute Abdrift ist eh klar, Gufi raushängen, feddich...  Und vor 15, 20 Jahren haben auch viele gemeint, als wir mit Gummifischen anfingen, Pilker und Beifänger fangen doch genauso gut, warum bleibt ihr nicht dabei?  Weil ichs wissen und ausprobieren will (und wenn nix geht, geht wieder Gufi und kleine Pilks, die hab ich natürlich trotzdem dabei ;-)))) ..............



Probier mal den Reins Get Ringer mit nem Jigkopf aus, der sinkt schnell ab. In der Abdrift lass mal nen Frosch Siczmic Toad mit 30-50 gr. einfach über den Boden hoppeln, nicht jiggen ... geht beides sehr, sehr gut!

Die C/T-Rig Montagen gehen auch, aber sind nicht wirklich fängiger ...mit den gleichen Ködern wohlgemerkt 

Das C-Rig ist der Buttlöffelmontage ja ähnlich und wird häufig noch so gefischt - erwarte also keine Wunder!

Was mir beim Jig besser gefällt ... du kannst über den Bleikopf den Haken einfacher und schneller lösen - gerade mit kalten Händen!

Aber probier es mal aus und berichte!

VG

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*



> Probier mal den Reins Get Ringer mit nem Jigkopf aus, der sinkt schnell ab. In der Abdrift lass mal nen Frosch Siczmic Toad mit 30-50 gr. einfach über den Boden hoppeln, nicht jiggen ... geht beides sehr, sehr gut!


Mir gehts nicht um die Abdrift, das ist klar, Gufi raus, feddich..

Mir gehts drum, kleine Twister (5 - 7 cm) in der Andrift zu angeln, aber eben weniger "jiggen", mehr langsam ziehen (gerade etwas schneller als die Drift)...
Und da schrubbste mit nem Jigkopf den Boden, während der unbeschwerte Twister am C/T/D-Rig beim ziehen immer noch "spielen" sollte - so(weit) meine Theorie...

Und da schon einige geschrieben haben, dass sie mit C-Rigs fangen, werde ich die abgewandelte Variante da auf jeden Fall antesten.


----------



## Franky (30. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Perlen dafür kriegste relativ günstig hier: http://www.sayila-perlen.de/perlen/glasperlen/facette/8-mm/glasperle-facette-rund-22377


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Was definitv geht- zwei Beifänger knapp überm Grundblei in der Andrift...ähnlich Dropshot. Und das nur etwas schneller ziehen, als das Boot drauf zu driftet...funzt...

Bringt aber tendenziell mehr Kleinfisch als ein ordentlicher Happen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

So mach ichs auch für die Abdrift...

Für die Andrift will ich das aber mal mit dem D-Rig probieren..


----------



## Steinbuttt (30. September 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Thomas, anstatt normalen Twistern, vielleicht auch mal Doppelschwanz-Twister probieren ... vor allem wenn die Dorsche gerade auf Krabben stehen!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: C- oder T- Rigs auf Dorsch vom Kleinboot??*

Guter Tipp, die angle ich manchmal auch am Jig.


----------

